# first year muzzle loader hunt



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

so i am going to be doing my first muzzle loader hunt this year as we were unable to draw out for the archery hunt this year and i have only put about 15 shots through my muzzle loader and got comfortable with it for the most part and my questions are for you "seasoned" muzzle loader guys what should i expect out there as far as crowds and anything else i should know about it i have only done archery before and a few years ago i tried the rifle hunt and didnt like it at all so any thoughts and tips would be greatly helpful


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Less people than the rifle and probably more than the archery. The deer get more spooked (as they have been pushed by archers for a while) but aren't too bad. I love the muzzleloader hunt for the weather.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I say that it depends on where he is going to do his hunting. Last year I had a ML tag for the Southern region in a remote spot and you would of thought that it was the general rifle season. That along with hunters taking 200 yard shots at deer thinking that their muzzle loaders were just like a high power rifle. I also couldn't believe the road hunters that were out.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Lots of road hunters! Me included. All you have to do is get about 300 yards off the road and you should start seeing deer. This is the last year for a crowded muzzy hunt because next year with the state being broken up into 30 units a bunch of us won't get a tag. And those that do will be splitting up their allotment through all three hunts.
Good luck on your hunt and just take shots under 100 yards, you will do just fine.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i will be in the northern region and i have no idea where i will go at this time i have a few small ideas thanks for the advice so far looking forward to some more if possible thanks again


----------



## Tired Hunter (May 12, 2011)

Find a nice secluded waterhole, and just sit and wait, if any deer are in the area, they will show up sooner or later.


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

PM sent


----------

